# Cheap stuff vs. name brand



## Scooterb_70 (Jul 18, 2014)

Ok so heres the deal.....
When i got back into rc racing i bought trackstar motors and esc's and nano tech batteries from places like hobbyking.com or hobbypartz.com. Its getting to that point with the racing that i cant get my cars to go any faster. Ive made the descision to upgrade some things staring with motors. Im going with trinity on this one and have basically done enough research and heard input from other racers and thats what i im going with. My question is this.

A better motor is pretty obvious that i can be built better due to better copper, magnets, etc. but with batteries would i notice a real difference going to a $80 battery vs. a $30 nano tech? I mean it can only be charged to 4.22 volts per cell, it can only be so many miliamps, and can only have so much of a c rating........what or how can they be different. Same thing with esc's....if its in a blinky mode what can possibly be better???


Thx for the help


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

The differences will be in the way the batts or ESCs are built. Better circuit boards, better wiring, better solder joints, layout of components, the quality of the components themselves, and testing. 

There are some "economy" items that work well but you will probably also notice a difference in the length of service life with them.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

The differences will be in the way the batts or ESCs are built. Better circuit boards, better wiring, better solder joints, layout of components, the quality of the components themselves, and testing. 

There are some "economy" items that work well but you will probably also notice a difference in the length of service life with them. 

Last fall I switched from a Nano Tech batt to a Thunder Power with the same ratings, I immediately gained a lap on my previous times.


----------



## Scooterb_70 (Jul 18, 2014)

Ok so the quality is better but is the performance of an "expensive" battery better than a "cheap" battery?


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

Read the last line of my post above. 

Yes there is a performance difference due to the better construction of some of the batts, ESCs, etc.


----------



## RPM (Dec 20, 2004)

*Winning cost money $$$*


----------



## BADDOG17 (Mar 24, 2003)

Not sure what you are racing just follow the leader to the best of your ability. 

I would go motor 1st battery 2nd then ESC. Just ask the other racers.

All 3 are big components of racing. The good part is these will last the ESC and motor (try not to overheat) should last a long time. The battery should be good for about a year.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

baddog17 said:


> not sure what you are racing just follow the leader to the best of your ability.
> 
> I would go motor 1st battery 2nd then esc. Just ask the other racers.
> 
> All 3 are big components of racing. The good part is these will last the esc and motor (try not to overheat) should last a long time. The battery should be good for about a year.


++++1


----------



## tbroecker01 (Feb 3, 2013)

I bought a TrackStar 17.5 motor from hobbyking and ran it for most of the outdoor season at my club, I was geared entirely different from the leaders who were running Thunder Power & Novak motors. I hooked it up to an amp draw meter and it was only drawing less than 1 amp and with the timing turned up 1.5 amps. A fellow racer who runs the same motor, helped me grind some metal away from the timing stops and we got the motor to draw 1.75 amps. I tried changing gear ratios just about every week to see if that would help, it didn't.

I finally went out and bought a Thunder Power 17.5, adjusted the timing to about 30 degrees, draws 2.25 amps, and the first race with it, same setup and gear ratio as with the TrackStar, 2 laps faster and the motor had more bottom end coming out of the corners.

I also run NanoTech A-Spec 6000mah batteries from hobbyking, no problems.

So in my honest opinion, as far as motors go, cheap stuff for me. I will run Thunder Power or HobbyWing (as I am a dealer) stuff all day every day.


----------



## Lucky Lance (Dec 29, 2004)

*set up*

Batteries and motors will not solve everything your chassis set up will always be the determining factor...Just ask for chassis help first


----------

